# International Champion Question?



## ataylor

Can someone please explain to me about International Champion. My dog, Kailey, her dad is an Int'l/Am/Can Ch. How does your dog become an Int'l Ch? Where do you go for information?


----------



## Nel

You get your Int'l Championship (if in USA) by participating in the international dog show or IABCA. International Dog Show Calendar

The dogs there do not compete against each other but are judge according to the standard of the breed. The better the representation the dog makes of it's breed, the higher the ranking. Int'l Ch is earned by meeting the requirements the best. There can be multiple Int'l Ch in one show.


----------



## damita

Nel said:


> You get your Int'l Championship (if in USA) by participating in the international dog show or IABCA. International Dog Show Calendar
> 
> The dogs there do not compete against each other but are judge according to the standard of the breed. The better the representation the dog makes of it's breed, the higher the ranking. Int'l Ch is earned by meeting the requirements the best. There can be multiple Int'l Ch in one show.


Having put International Championships on all of my dogs - I have to say yes and no to the above. It is pretty much a gimmie title at the shows I have been too - I have seen some VERY incorrect dogs with V1 ratings. While the dogs are first judged against the standard they then do compete against each other for Best of Breed, Best in Group, Best in Show etc. Pyper has 3 Best Veteran in Shows and one Reserve , Georgia has a Best Bred by Exhibitor in Show and 1 reserve and CJ has a Best Bred by in Show as well. All in all I do like the atmosphere of it being way more relaxed than CKC or AKC, I like the written critiques (although by the end of the second day they just read "correct"), and the tiered title system (you can keep competing for higher titles). What I didn't like was the high entry fee and "costs" for actually getting your certificate or the LONG (it was a year for our first ones) to actually recieve your certificates.

Edit to add: This is the only "conformation" title that I know of that does NOT require that you have to defeat any other dog.


----------



## Pointgold

damita said:


> Having put International Championships on all of my dogs - I have to say yes and no to the above. It is pretty much a gimmie title at the shows I have been too - I have seen some VERY incorrect dogs with V1 ratings. While the dogs are first judged against the standard they then do compete against each other for Best of Breed, Best in Group, Best in Show etc. Pyper has 3 Best Veteran in Shows and one Reserve , Georgia has a Best Bred by Exhibitor in Show and 1 reserve and CJ has a Best Bred by in Show as well. All in all I do like the atmosphere of it being way more relaxed than CKC or AKC, I like the written critiques (although by the end of the second day they just read "correct"), and the tiered title system (you can keep competing for higher titles). What I didn't like was the high entry fee and "costs" for actually getting your certificate or the LONG (it was a year for our first ones) to actually recieve your certificates.
> 
> Edit to add: This is the only "conformation" title that I know of that does NOT require that you have to defeat any other dog.


 
I agree - so many of the Int'l Champions could never achieve either an AKC or a CKC championship, many not even a UKC ch. 
Basically it is a title that pretty nearly anyone can purchase.


----------



## LibertyME

I would think a CCA would be more meaningful more AND you actually get some feedback out of the evaluation.


----------



## Nel

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think you can also receive BOB if it's the ONLY breed there. I think it also depends on the Judge the time of judging, so when you look, instead of just looking at Int'l Ch itself, look at everything else as well...who were the competitors, how many other dogs were there and who were the judges .


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do know of a couple of golden breeders who put AKC, UKC, and Int'l championships on their dogs, just because they enjoy doing it. One is pretty well known. But they don't put just the Int'l on the dogs for the reasons that Rebecca, Laura, and Mary have given; the dogs are AKC CH too.


----------



## damita

hotel4dogs said:


> I do know of a couple of golden breeders who put AKC, UKC, and Int'l championships on their dogs, just because they enjoy doing it. One is pretty well known. But they don't put just the Int'l on the dogs for the reasons that Rebecca, Laura, and Mary have given; the dogs are AKC CH too.


 :dblthumb2 - exactly! Now that my guys all have their Canadian and International Championships we are headed off to our first UKC show this weekend... any tips Barb?


----------



## Swampcollie

> I agree - so many of the Int'l Champions could never achieve either an AKC or a CKC championship, many not even a UKC ch.
> Basically it is a title that pretty nearly anyone can purchase.


 
Now be fair. I tend to believe that participation in any type of organized event by dog/handler is a good thing.

The Int CH is an excellent venu for beginners to start learning about Conformation. The dogs are evaluated against the IABC Standard and given a rating. (Very similar in concept to the CCA) 

It is a good opportunity for new handlers to enter the sport without getting too beat up. They get an education and encouragement to continue. If they find success here, they may attempt UKC or AKC events where they otherwise would not.


----------



## Pointgold

Swampcollie said:


> Now be fair. I tend to believe that participation in any type of organized event by dog/handler is a good thing.
> 
> The Int CH is an excellent venu for beginners to start learning about Conformation. The dogs are evaluated against the IABC Standard and given a rating. (Very similar in concept to the CCA)
> 
> It is a good opportunity for new handlers to enter the sport without getting too beat up. They get an education and encouragement to continue. If they find success here, they may attempt UKC or AKC events where they otherwise would not.


I also am a huge advocate of people doing things with their dogs, so in that respect, it's a great thing. I just can't hold a dog who has only an Int'l CH as being the greatest dog on four legs. Far too many that do are being marketed as such on internet Puppy$Sale sites as being the highest quality EVER - and because the title is "International", the general public is inclined to think that this dog is some sort of Winner of the Universe or something. Many of them that earn Int'l CH's are not, IMO, even of a breedable quality. 
I also know some people with AM/Can CH's who have gone for Int'l later - again, because they like doing "stuff" with their dogs (but they don't advertise and rarely even mention the Int'l ch...) Now, though, with the AKC offering Grand Chapionships, many of those people are back in the AKC rings to earn those...


----------



## MillysMom

I see a lot of not so good breeders list Int'l/Nat. Ch with their dogs pedigrees. What's the Nat. part? Is that a lower title through IABCA?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think you will enjoy UKC! It's very relaxed, not nearly as competitive as AKC, the people tend to be really nice. You can get your UKC CH in a weekend 
Be sure to ask whether or not your judge is allowing bait in the ring. Supposedly UKC frowns on bait, but just about all the judges do allow it. But don't EVER toss bait in a UKC ring, even in the air and catching it again, as that is a big no-no in UKC! If a piece of bait hits the floor, they are somewhat likely to kick you out of the ring!




damita said:


> :dblthumb2 - exactly! Now that my guys all have their Canadian and International Championships we are headed off to our first UKC show this weekend... any tips Barb?


----------



## damita

MillysMom said:


> I see a lot of not so good breeders list Int'l/Nat. Ch with their dogs pedigrees. What's the Nat. part? Is that a lower title through IABCA?


yup! And then from the International CH you can keep earning more titles with every three "pass" ratings you get. For each "title" you apply for they charge you an additional $40 too (after you pay to register your dog with their organization). 

They are fun but long days for the most part but I certainly agree that a IABCA title is NOT hard to achieve.


----------



## ataylor

Thanks for all the great information. I do want to get Jackson's AKC Ch title. But, I am not sure if he is what the AKC is looking for in a Golden. He doesn't have any points at 3 years of age. But he has been maturing a lot. The last time he was in the ring was Jan. 2010. Since then, he has been getting Obedience and Rally titles. Now, I might put him back in the ring in Jan. 2011 to see how he does. When I do enter him in conformation, I enter him in Bred-By. Just because I know that it is a smaller class and not as competitve as Open. I have been told by his sire's co-owner that Jackson has a great gait. There's a plus side  All of the Goldens that we compete against are all dark and Jackson sticks out because of his lighter coat. I am hoping that he gets some points soon.

I am thinking of competing in the UKC and CKC. Now I might be thinking of the International Ch.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

I like to compete in UKC and IABCA shows mainly as a training tool for my up and coming puppies. You can start them in the "Baby" or Novice puppy class at three months of age. 

Some of the judging is questionable for instance just this last weekend. I went to a UKC show, I brought my 8 month old puppy bitch that by the way has taken every class we have entered her in AKC over several very nice up and coming AKC puppies.

At this show she took Breed over some other very nice dogs the first 5 shows as well as group and a best in show the first day. Only to have her take a reserve WB under a pet dog. 

The judges are all over the place in UKC you just never know what is going to happen.

I will say this it is fun and much more relaxed I would try it if I where you.


----------



## annef

Can I ask about colour in UKC? Are the shows judged to US standard so cream is disallowed? Annef


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

Cream is not desired but i have seen them shown and they do well


----------



## annef

Thank you for the information. The reason I asked was that a dog I exported, with strict instructions that he could not be shown in the US, was shown at one of these FCI type shows and it was suggested by a breeder in the US that he could be shown at a UKC show but reading the breed standard he would not meet it on colour, so just wondered if the US breeder was correct.
He is in a wonderful home where his owners adore him,. He is being trained for agility, has been to puppy classes and I am pleased his owner are doing different things with him. 

Annef


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

I would do it just for fun as I stated before UKC and Iabca are where I start training my puppies for AKC shows. They are fun and relaxed. Though once again some of the judging is questionable.


----------



## annef

Thank you. I will suggest it to them.They might decide to have some fun and give it a go! Annef


----------

